# S S Harmattan



## Huw (Dec 1, 2009)

I wonder if any one could help me please. I’m searching for a picture of the *S S Harmattan*, a general cargo steamer of 4,792 tons, belonging to the now defunct J & C Harisson Ltd., London. She was built in 1911 by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd., of Newcastle, and sunk when she hit a mine, off Cape Rosa, Algeria, on the 5th. May 1917. There were other Harmattans built after the war but I would like an image of this particular ship.

I would be very grateful for any help with this as I've drawn a blank everywhere!

Thanks,

Huw Davies


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Huw.
A search of the gallery when it returns may find your vessel
I assume none of these are her then - 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20H/slides/Harmattan-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Harmattan-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships H/slides/Harmattan-03.html
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## Huw (Dec 1, 2009)

*SS Harmattan*

Many thanks Marconi Sahib, but from what I can gather these are pictures of a later ship. I hope the gallery might have a picture when it is up and running again.
All the best,
Huw


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard Huw, do you ever get into the Miskin Arms? Have a good look around the Gallery and enjoy the site.


----------



## Huw (Dec 1, 2009)

*SS Harmattan*

Many thanks Billeboy. I think the picture in the gallery is that of a later Harmattan. How do you know of The Miskin Arms? I prefer the beer at the Boar's Head, TylaGarw which is about a mile away, considerably more reasonable! Here's a little film of the Boars Head you might like to see. 
All the best,
Huw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91gfApvW9AI


----------

